# asus eee pc 1000h no enciende ni el led de encendido



## tvillaje (Dic 15, 2010)

buenas quisiera vuestra ayuda para al menos intentar reparar este portatil.

fallo:

el portatil no enciende, ni siquiera se enciende led de encendido ni con bateria ni con cargador..

causa:

conectar portatil al camion, dejo de funcionar

os pongo unas imagenes para que me digais si tiene esta parte del circuito fusibles y si son los uqe tengo rodeados con un circulo?

sino decirme que tipo de componentes se ven ..





todo lo que me podais decir me puede servir de ayuda, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

¿ Le metiste 24 V donde van 19 ? 

Seguí la entrada de tensión , los dos que están en serie seguramente son fusibles , los que están del otro lado del conector de entrada donde dice TOP.

Pero segui el circuito a tester   .

Saludos !


----------



## tvillaje (Dic 18, 2010)

un amigo que lo puso en un camion,,

no pueden ser fusibles y si lo son dan continuidad..

ademas la corriente llega hasta la base del diodo que se ve en la 2 foto, despuest de los ic.


----------



## tvillaje (Ene 25, 2011)

os pongo tensiones de esta cara a ver si veis algo raro??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

El led desde donde está alimentado ?


----------



## tvillaje (Ene 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El led desde donde está alimentado ?



pues no sabria decirte creo que es en la zona despues del diodo , de todas formas te paso otra vez la foto renovada con la situacion del led y mas datos..

de todas formas me parece que ese led es enciende una vez pulsas el boton de power, o sea no es el indicatio de conectado a corriente ni bateira que son otros (miras las otras fotos)


----------



## fxx (Mar 11, 2011)

como va el tema? tengo el mismo netbook con el mismo problema y creo que es algo de la placa, tiene que tener algo en corto o similar y no deja encender el pc.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Mar 12, 2011)

Verificaria el cargador 19.0volts pregunta ¿es original el cargador??


----------



## fxx (Mar 13, 2011)

El cargador no es el original pero es uno compatible para netbooks y da 19v que compré porque el orginal se me perdió y el fallo lo tenia con el original tambien. 

Me pasa lo mismo que en las fotos, los fusibles estan bien, dan continuidad , luego hay otros que será resistencias porque me salen ohmios, asinq no tengo ni idea que puede ser. he visto por hay como arreglan una nintendo ds con el mismo problema que mi portatil soldandole dos fusibles smd a la placa y arreglandola. Tambien he visto alguna que otra web donde explican que las placas base de los portatiles son reparables el 90%, imagino que será porque vienen preparadas con circuiteria de protección antes de llegar a tocar procesador y cosas mas jodidas.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda,gracias
Un saludo


----------



## fxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Nadie sabe nada??


----------



## bombu29 (Mar 19, 2011)

si no me equivoco el cargador de esa netbook es de 12v osea que metiste el doble de tension


----------



## fxx (Mar 19, 2011)

pues ya me has causado la duda....voy a comprobarlo joder, di por hecho que era de 19v por el comienzo d este post... 

Gracias por la respuesta algunas veces la solucion puede ser la mas sencilla... jeje

Un saludo.


----------



## castellon (Jun 5, 2011)

el problema esta en el regulador de voltaje que se encuentra por los puerto usb


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2011)

El 1001 no lo se, pero el 901 si que se alimenta a 12V y ambos usan la misma batería así que seguramente irá a 12V.


----------



## tvillaje (Jun 13, 2011)

ya he visto y revisado todo y cambiado cosa y no hay forma de dar con la solucion
lo doy por imposible...

ahora tengo otro a ver si este le reparamos..

gracias a todos


----------



## cordobasx (Dic 16, 2012)

estos son los esquemas
http://ebookbrowse.com/asus-eeepc-1000he-schematic-diagrams-pdf-d285853856


----------

